# Names of streets, towns with your national heroes



## Miguelillo 87

. You know since a very long time I have always wonder Who is your most important national hero as I know it’s really difficult ‘cause points of view are really different between people, I realize there is a way to know it that’s why I’m posting this question:
What is the most popular name (talking about historical people) in your country in the sense of name of streets, cities or even regions? And who were they?
Cuál es el nombre mas popular en calles, ciudades , estados de personajes históricos en tu país? ¿Y quiénes eran ellos? 
For example in México I think it’s Benito Juárez ‘cause there is a lot of streets, subway stations, cities named on behalf of him. He was one of our most important presidents who do the Reforma laws and fight against Frenchs and Americans who wanted to take over the country.
Also we have Hidalgo who was the father of the Independence(against Spain) in our country, with his name we have States, Subway stations, towns and etc etc
And the last but not the least it’s Morelos he also was one of our fighers for Independence and he also has a state, towns and a lot of towns.
This is my perspective, maybe someone from Mexico can give another, without any problem.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Atatürk without doubt. In every city of Turkey, there's sure a street named Atatürk and, of course, schools. I've recently seen there's also a Atatürk Street in New York.
He basically, 
-Commanded Battle of Gallipoli against United Kingdom, France, India, Australia, New Zealand and Newfoundland, Turks triumphed.
-Led the War of Independence (Turkish Revolutionaries vs. Greece, Britian, Italy, France and Amernia, victory for Turks) which is also called as "birth of a nation." 
-Founded and became the first President of democratic and secular Republic of Turkey.
-Reformed the life of a whole nation. Please see here, it's still not enough but that should give you an idea.


----------



## french4beth

I would say that George Washington is probably the most well-known American hero.  In addition to plaques that say "George Washington slept here" in various inns throughout the original US colonies (maybe that's why he's also called the _father_ of our country?) many streets, bridges, and towns are named after him (including the US capital). He led the American military during the American Revolution, and was the 1st US President elected after the revolution.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well here on Mexico, Hidalgo and Morelos also has states honoring them and other heros too(Guerrero,Quintana Roo)!!!! 
But t seems in US the only Washington has this honor Is it right?


----------



## ireney

I honestly can't say. There are so many you see all the time, practically in every town I don't know. Some of them are not even heroes. I mean there are a _lot_ of streets named after Alcibiades and he was a smart, handsome SOB as we all know.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ireney said:


> I honestly can't say. There are so many you see all the time, practically in every town I don't know. Some of them are not even heroes. I mean there are a _lot_ of streets named after Alcibiades and he was a smart, handsome SOB as we all know.


What is it SOB ?  and who was him? Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## maxiogee

Daniel O'Connell stands in high regard in Ireland, he may even outrank St Patrick.


----------



## stephyjh

Miguelillo 87 said:


> What is it SOB ? and who was him? Sorry for my ignorance


 
SOB=son of a bitch. 

In the US as a whole, it's Washington all the way, with Jefferson and Lincoln showing up here and there. But in small Southern towns like mine, there are tributes all over the place to Confederate (the ones who fought against the government in our Civil War--long, drawn-out explanation of their beliefs politely omitted, but let me just say slavery was a *secondary* issue, not the primary issue it is in modern study of the war) heroes. In my town, we have Jackson Street, Lee Street, Confederate Avenue, and the old Confederate prison. So that part of history is well remembered in this part of the South.


----------



## fenixpollo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well here on Mexico, Hidalgo and Morelos also has states honoring them and other heros too(Guerrero,Quintana Roo)!!!!
> But t seems in US the only Washington has this honor Is it right?


 Washington is the only national hero to have is own state, but there are many cities and streets with names of presidents. In the US, presidents are the people for whom others name things. Are they heroes?

In recent years, some cities have changed the name of a main street to honor a more recent hero, such as Martin Luther King, Jr. (who fought for the rights of black people) or César Chávez (who fought for the rights of migrant workers).


----------



## ireney

Miguelillo SOB stands for  son of a bitch 

By "we" I was referring to all the Greeks (I am sure others know him too but that doesn't mean that all have to). Sorry, bad choice of words.

I browsed through  this  article about him and it seems OK.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

fenixpollo said:


> Washington is the only national hero to have is own state, but there are many cities and streets with names of presidents. In the US, presidents are the people for whom others name things. Are they heroes?
> 
> In recent years, some cities have changed the name of a main street to honor a more recent hero, such as Martin Luther King, Jr. (who fought for the rights of black people) or César Chávez (who fought for the rights of migrant workers).



How Kennedy Street is popular around the world? I know two streets named after him in Turkey, one is *Kennedy Caddesi* in İstanbul and the other is *John Fitzgerald Kennedy Caddesi* in the capital, Ankara. I honestly don't know why we named them after an American president. Any idea?


----------



## vince

In Canada we usually name streets after British heros and statesmen, and occasionally Native American words. We usually do not name streets after Canadians. Though very rarely, a town or city might choose to rename a street after a locally-born celebrity (e.g. "Mike Myers Way" in Toronto or "Wayne Gretsky Parkway" in Brantford). But the only street names that are present in multiple Canadian cities are British ones.


----------



## andrea-b

I think it is interesting that in many East european countries, the heroes changed after 1989, and thus the name of streets, squares, and even cities changed... completely...
This is a very symbolical issue!


----------



## vince

Chazzwozzer said:


> How Kennedy Street is popular around the world? I know two streets named after him in Turkey, one is *Kennedy Caddesi* in İstanbul and the other is *John Fitzgerald Kennedy Caddesi* in the capital, Ankara. I honestly don't know why we named them after an American president. Any idea?



Montreal has a street called *Avenue du Président Kennedy.*


----------



## Outsider

Well, we have a bridge named after Vasco da Gama, and there's a square named after the marquis de Pombal in Lisbon, if you consider them heroes. But I'm a bit like Ireney:



ireney said:


> I honestly can't say. There are so many you see all the time, practically in every town I don't know. Some of them are not even heroes. I mean there are a _lot_ of streets named after Alcibiades and he was a smart, handsome SOB as we all know.


It's just so many names...

P.S. And there is, of course, Luís de Camões, our national poet.


----------



## Stiannu

I guess in Italy we have *Giuseppe Garibaldi*, considered a sort of national hero: he led the so called "Red Shirts army", volunteers who helped the reunification of the country around 1861.

In general, streets and places in Italy are always named after Italian characters. It is very rare to see streets named after foreign personalities, and one of these exceptions is in fact President Kennedy. I guess it is because he was perceived as progressive, open to dialogue and peace (this is not necessarily true... some claim he posed the basis for Viet Nam, anyway all depends from political opinions). 
Some other curious exceptions can be found in cities or city areas which had in the past left-wing oriented municipal governments... in those cases you will sometimes find streets named after Che Guevara or Martin Luther King or Nelson Mandela, etc.


----------



## venenum

andrea-b said:


> I think it is interesting that in many East european countries, the heroes changed after 1989, and thus the name of streets, squares, and even cities changed... completely...
> This is a very symbolical issue!


 
You got that right. In Croatia (the former Yugoslavia) the greatest hero up to '91 was Tito. The capital of Montenegro was named after him (Titograd =Titocity), and each republic had at least one city that changet its name as a tribute to Tito (adding a prefix "Tito's"). And the streets and the scools and similar places were named after various WW2 heroes. 

After '91 this became totally "out", and these names were changed in a jiffy. The cities don't bare names of heroes or other significant men, but streets, schools and the rest do. King Tomislav and Zvonimir (beginning of the 1st millenium), ban Jelačić and other important historical rulers got their streets, and so did some artists- paintors, writers, poets, sculptors, composers...- and scientists.


----------



## french4beth

vince said:


> Montreal has a street called *Avenue du Président Kennedy.*


In the Beauce region of Quebec, there is a "Route Kennedy" named after JFK. He was a charismatic leader, perhaps that's why his name is seen in foreign countries...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well here on Mexico besides, our national heroes the only one who was president was Guerrero, not another name of presidents are on the states, on streets ai different we have « la Costera Miguel Alemán » named on behalf of the president who 2built » this Avenue, and a lot of Runways are called with presidents, about international persons, We have GARIBALDI it’s the name of a plaza « Plaza Garibaldi » where the mariachis are, about a US person in Mexico I don’t think so, we have Ghandi, Humboldt, Juan Pablo II the Pope… and etc etc


----------



## don maico

The street I lived  in BA was callled calle Pueyrredon , He was an Argentine hero, I believe, who was invloved in repulsing the British invaders in 1806 and 1807. My English school was on that street as well.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pity I'm catching up soooo late.  There are nice things to add up from a Venezuelan point of view; my homeland surely holds the record of the funniest names for things 

I'll just say one thing in here.  Our national hero is--no doubt-Simon Bolivar.  He is internationally known for breaking the yoke of Spain over Venezuela and other 4 South-American nations (that's why he is called the Liberator)

As a proof, we have that my country's name is now República _Bolivariana_ de Venezuela (literally, Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela), and our currency is the Bolívar, of course.

For example, a town is not really a town unless it has at least one Bolivar Square.  In Caracas, we have dozens of squares named after the Liberator, Simon Bolivar (I personally know around 17, or so).

We have the Bolivar Avenue, the Bolivar Street (hundreds of them...), the Bolivar Airport, the Bolivar State, the Bolivar City, the Bolivar Towers, the Bolivar People's Market, the Bolivar Hospital... it never ends.  There are many schools named Bolivar + something, and there is even a Bolivar Tennis Court!

So, in case you didn't really notice, everybody loves Simon Bolivar around here...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

By the way, I heard something similar ocurred in the US, related to Lafayette.

Indeed, I heard there were so many towns named the same way, that the name had to be restricted, so nobody else could name a place after Lafayette again.  Can somebody confirm that, please?


----------



## TimeHP

Stiannu said:


> I guess in Italy we have *Giuseppe Garibaldi*, considered a sort of national hero: he led the so called "Red Shirts army", volunteers who helped the reunification of the country around 1861.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Yes, Garibaldi is one of the most important hero of Italian history. But many streets and places are named after the Italian navigator Cristoforo Colombo as well.
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Alicky

don maico said:


> The street I lived in BA was callled calle Pueyrredon , He was an Argentine hero, I believe, who was invloved in repulsing the British invaders in 1806 and 1807. My English school was on that street as well.


 
He was Juan Martín de Pueyrredón. He's not very well known.
Perhaps the most important heroes in Argentina were José de San Martín and Manuel Belgrano (in my humble opinion) and both have their own avenues, streets, towns and parks.

A small curiosity: A new area in Buenos Aires, the very fashionable, posh, elegant (and darn expensive) Puerto Madero has its streets named after famous women (no men allowed ) such María Sánchez de Thompson, Regina Pacini de Alvear, Victoria Ocampo, Macacha Güemes, etc.

ps: We have a statue of Garibaldi


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Alicky said:


> A small curiosity: A new area in Buenos Aires, the very fashionable, posh, elegant (and darn expensive) Puerto Madero has its streets named after famous women (no men allowed ) such María Sánchez de Thompson, Regina Pacini de Alvear, Victoria Ocampo, Macacha Güemes, etc.


 
Well, here too!  We don't hold the Guinness Record on beautiful women just out of nothing! 

There are streets named after some Miss Venezuela's and other women worldwide known for their beauty.  

One of the most famous ones is perhaps the beautiful Irene Sáez (Miss Universe 1981), who was the Mayoress of Chacao (the most fashionable, elegant, expensive and best administrated 'municipio' in the story of my country)...


----------



## TimeHP

> ps: We have a statue of Garibaldi


 
Really? That's interesting!
I suppose because many Italians migrated to Argentina and Venezuela, and many of them were from Liguria, my region, which is also the region where Giuseppe Garibaldi was born.

Ciao


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

TimeHP said:


> Really? That's interesting!
> I suppose because many Italians migrated to Argentina, and many of them were from Liguria, my region, which is also the region where Giuseppe Garibaldi was born.
> 
> Ciao


 
Well, we also have a Garibaldi street and a Garibaldi square down here... 

PS: Thanks for editing...


----------



## übermönch

There's a former Hitler-Street in my village.  Now it's called after Geschwister-Scholl, two executed non-communist students who distributed sheets against the Nazi government in the university of Munich when it became obvious that the war was lost - also sort of national heroes with a street in every town. There are tons of streets named after Kaisers, ancient Chieftains and mythical heroes still around - Goethe and Schiller are popular name-donnors as well. The government of GDR, obviously, did not reach far for names and called every street with some prominent communist's name, as Rosa Luxembourg, Karl Liebknecht, Karl Marx, Engels, Stalin or Lenin going that far that there were Marx, Engels and Marx-Engels streets in one town. *Garibaldi*- and *Bolivar*-  streets, by the way, are also omnipresent!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

übermönch said:


> *Garibaldi*- and *Bolivar*- streets, by the way, are also omnipresent!


 
Really?  I had no idea!


----------



## TimeHP

In Italy we have some schools named after Rosa Luxemburg who was indeed a great martyr of German revolution of 1918.

Ciao


----------



## purpledragon

We have a Zhangzizhong street in Beijing China.He is a hero in world war two who fought against the Japanese invaders.


----------



## zaigucis

andrea-b said:


> I think it is interesting that in many East european countries, the heroes changed after 1989, and thus the name of streets, squares, and even cities changed... completely...
> This is a very symbolical issue!


 
We change them back! Communists change old street names, but then we change back all that Lenin and other streets... We have some streets who change names 4-5 times, germans come - change name, russians come - change name, latvians change name, russians - cange name.... and so on so on.

But about streets and towns and heroes. We dont name towns in name of heroes. And streets with some heroes names is ussually only one. We have many streets in different city named "Raiņa iela". Rainis was Latvian poet. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainis .
But hero of heroes in Latvia is FREEDOM, becouse I think in every city of Latvia is Brīvības street (street of freedom).

P.S. please correct my English


----------



## Alicky

TimeHP said:


> Really? That's interesting!
> I suppose because many Italians migrated to Argentina and Venezuela, and many of them were from Liguria, my region, which is also the region where Giuseppe Garibaldi was born.
> 
> Ciao


 
As a matter of fact, no. 
It's because Garibaldi was involved with the wars of independence here in SouthAmerica.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey guys, I have a question.

Are there streets (I think towns is too much) named after sport players or athletes in your countries?

I've only seen ONE of such all over the 35 posts on this thread, which made me really curious about that.  I believe USA has some streets named after baseball players, and maybe Argentina & Brazil, after soccer players.

In my country, we only have streets named after Baseball players' names.  What about your countries?


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well here on Mexico besides, our national heroes the only one who was president was Guerrero, not another name of presidents are on the states, on streets ai different we have « la Costera Miguel Alemán » named on behalf of the president who 2built » this Avenue, and a lot of Runways are called with presidents, about international persons, We have GARIBALDI it’s the name of a plaza « Plaza Garibaldi » where the mariachis are, about a US person in Mexico I don’t think so, we have Ghandi, Humboldt, Juan Pablo II the Pope… and etc etc


Hi Miguelillo!
That's right! But don't forget our prehispanic heroes and characters whom there are lots of streets, avenues, 'colonias', 'delegaciones', 'municipios' (areas, neighborhoods) in Mexico and specially in Mexico City and metropolitan area... What about Nezahualcóyotl, Cuauhtémoc, Quetzalcóatl...

By the way, I don't know if in our city (at least) there were US characters' names... maybe we can take a look at 'guia-roji' just to confirm, don't think so?  

Índigo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

indigoio said:


> Hi Miguelillo!
> That's right! But don't forget our prehispanic heroes and characters whom there are lots of streets, avenues, 'colonias', 'delegaciones', 'municipios' (areas, neighborhoods) in Mexico and specially in Mexico City and metropolitan area... What about Nezahualcóyotl, Cuauhtémoc, Quetzalcóatl...
> 
> By the way, I don't know if in our city (at least) there were US characters' names... maybe we can take a look at 'guia-roji' just to confirm, don't think so?
> 
> Índigo


Obviosly I don't forget them, as a matter of fact the most "popular" one I think it's Nezahualcóyotl, who has a metro station,a municipio, a neighborhood a.... a lot of names on behalf of him, The others I don't think so I mean I have seen Tlaloc, or Quetzalcoatl but no tooo much here in mexico city, When I went to Cancún I saw a lot of places with mayan names, well almost every place!!!! 

About the US names, mmh I doub it, maybe a jefferson but it's the only I remember as oyu say I will have to search.


----------



## Sallyb36

Here in Liverpool we have Shakespeare Street, Milton Way, John Lennon Airport, and lots of streets are named after famous slave traders (because of our maritime history).  The council are looking at renaming the streets named after poeple involved in the slave trade.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Interestingly enough, we have streets named after local personalities here in Halifax, NS on Canada's east coast. Ones coming to mind immediately are "Joseph Howe Drive" (One of the fathers of Confederation), "Gloria McCluskey Drive" (the last Mayor of the City of Dartmouth before amalgamation with Halifax). Those are the only two that come to mind, but I know there are more. Some guy actually published a book about historic Halifax street names. It explains the origins of the names of a lot of our major roads here.



vince said:


> In Canada we usually name streets after British heros and statesmen, and occasionally Native American words. We usually do not name streets after Canadians. Though very rarely, a town or city might choose to rename a street after a locally-born celebrity (e.g. "Mike Myers Way" in Toronto or "Wayne Gretsky Parkway" in Brantford). But the only street names that are present in multiple Canadian cities are British ones.


----------



## Etcetera

In the Soviet Union, many streets and even cities were named after Lenin. Even St. Petersburg was renamed after him - thankfully, for "only" some 70 years. But mosts places named after Lenin still preserve their names. 
It was common to names places after famous revolutionaries. I live in Kalininsky district of St. Petersburg. There is also Frunzensky district. 

A lot of places are named after famous Russian writers - Pushkin, Dostoyevsky, Tolstoy, etc.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Indigoio, I was also forgetting the glorious Cuauhtemoc, who has a subway station, a neighborhood, a monument, a lot of secciones in Ecatapec and in all the Edoméx. An s so obvious almost in all the repupblic.

Also suspresly I found that almost every major city in Mexico has an avenue called ¡Chapultepec! I mean I believed taht the only Chapultepec which exist was ours in DF, at least we have the original one ha ha


----------



## spakh

Chazzwozzer said:


> Atatürk without doubt. In every city of Turkey, there's sure a street named Atatürk and, of course, schools. I've recently seen there's also a Atatürk Street in New York.
> He basically,
> -Commanded Battle of Gallipoli against United Kingdom, France, India, Australia, New Zealand and Newfoundland, Turks triumphed.
> -Led the War of Independence (Turkish Revolutionaries vs. Greece, Britian, Italy, France and Amernia, victory for Turks) which is also called as "birth of a nation."
> -Founded and became the first President of democratic and secular Republic of Turkey.
> -Reformed the life of a whole nation. Please see here, it's still not enough but that should give you an idea.




There are also cities named after Atatürk, e.g. Mustafakemalpaşa, Gazipaşa, etc. Also there are streets, etc. named after heroes from Ottoman time (for example Ulubatlı Hasan), War of Independence or soldiers falling in war against terrorism in Turkey.


----------



## angelicface

Here in the Philippines the most popular is the Dr. Jose P. Rizal. We have avery popular park named after him and with his statueain athe center. We also have a lot of streets named after him. Every knows him and recognized his heroism. The second maybe in my own view is Ramon Magsaysay. A lot of schools and parks also as well streets are being named after him.


----------



## tvdxer

In the U.S, "Lincoln", "Jefferson", and "Washington" are VERY common street, city, and county names - you'll find one of each in just about every state.  

"Columbus" is also very common.


----------



## Cathy Rose

In America we have lots of streets and parks named after John Kennedy.  Dr. Martin Luther King is also recognized, and there is a street, park, or school named after him in nearly every large urban area.  Some places that were named for John Kennedy are now returning to their original names.  Our space center was origianally Cape Canaveral, a Native American name.  It was changed to Cape Kennedy after the assassination, but is now Cape Canaveral again.  Locally (in the Mid-Atlantic region) we also have places named for Revolutionary War heroes from other countries.  We have a town name Lafayette Hill, after the French Marquis de Lafayette, who helped George Washington fight several battles.  We also have a few places named for General Thaddeus Kosciusko, a Polish general who helped to fight the British during the Revolution.


----------



## Porteño

In Argentina they have the very boring habit of naming streets, parks,whatever, after the names of the leaders of the 1810 revolution. everywhere you go you will find San Martin, Belgrano, Sarmiento, Rivadavia. Of course when Peron was president many streets were named after him or his wife Evita. Later they were removed but later still restored. They have a very annoying habit of changing names too, which can make life confusing at times, especially when most people still refer to the old name, as happens for many years after the change. To the best of my knowledge no sports personalities have streets named after them. I certainly cannot recall a Maradona, Guillermo Villas, Fangio or Sabatini street, although there might well be one somewhere.

In the UK it was customary to use the names of former monarchs, like William, Elizabeth I and Victoria. Also national heroes from the past - Nelson, Drake, Churchill have given their names. The situation of Liverpool I think is unique in using John Lennon. Often, too, street names are from the original owners of the land. For example, I was born in Banstead, Surrey and names like Wilmot Way and Lambert Road referred to the former estates of thos families upon which housing was developed. Trees and flowers are also popular names for streets in the UK.


----------



## alex-38

Hello,

in France, I'd say Général De Gaulles as a number one (Airport, Subway station, Streets and Squares!), then I'll say Napoleon Bonaparte, there are not as many streets named after him, but a lot of streets are named after his (victorious only ;-) battles...


----------



## Nanon

It's de Gaulle, anyway...

Unlike Simón Bolívar, de Gaulle has just one statue in Paris and it is not very impressive. But his name is in almost every French town. And, yes, I may say that there is a consensus of sorts around his personality.

You can find monarchs alongside revolutionaries, too... Nowadays more "neutral" names (plants, writers, architects, inventors and even sportsmen) are favoured. All depends on the political majority in the city hall...

Not a long time ago, close to where I live, the senator of the district gave his name to an avenue. And he is still alive. And he did nothing exceptional. To me, it sounds like "cult of personality". Some people protested but the former name of the avenue was not restored.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic (pan-Arab), it is definitly Khalid ibn Al Waleed followed by Salah Addin Al Ayoubi. There are also Sa'ad ibn Abi Waqqas, Tariq bin Ziad and Jamal Abdul Nassir; in every Arabic city you would find a street and a school named after each one of them. For women, it would be Khawla bint Al Azwar and Jameela bu Heird.

In local regions or individual Arab states you can find one that is not as famous in others.


----------



## Grop

I agree De Gaulle is everywhere in France .

Streets in France are often named after presidents, kings, artists, heroes, etc. Plus former local mayors.

What I find interesting is that, except for really omnipresent names, many places are named after characters who actually came and did something there.

(When I was a kid I had a real funny homework to do: listing the streets in my place and guessing what they were named after. I walked a lot before deciding to use a map ).


----------



## Etcetera

I've got a question for the French forer@s. 

Not long ago, I've read that nearly every French city has at least one street named after Renaud de Montauban or his brothers. Is that so?


----------



## K-Milla

Another name is _Lázaro Cárdenas_, at least in my region [Michoacan].


----------



## Grop

Etcetera said:


> Not long ago, I've read that nearly every French city has at least one street named after Renaud de Montauban or his brothers.



I am afraid this is not true . I have never heard of this character, who appears to be a character of fiction (like Roland, who is more famous).

Even mappy (which knows a lot about street names) doesn't seem to know any street named after him (not even in Montauban, which only appears to have an Impasse Renau de Vézins).


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Indigoio, I was also forgetting the glorious Cuauhtemoc, who has a subway station, a neighborhood, a monument, a lot of secciones in Ecatapec and in all the Edoméx. An s so obvious almost in all the repupblic.
> 
> Also suspresly I found that almost every major city in Mexico has an avenue called ¡Chapultepec! I mean I believed taht the only Chapultepec which exist was ours in DF, at least we have the original one ha ha


 
Sólo para confirmar que sí hay muchas colonias con nombres de presidentes o personajes importanted de la historia de los Estados Unidos, y del mundo.

Creo que la mayoría son colonias populares...y por eso no muchos saben de su existencia.
 He oído de un Boulevard Thomas Alma Edison, y en mi ciudad hay una colonia que se llama la "Kenneddy".

Como soy del norte, *Pancho Villa* es por lejos el personaje más usado para nombrar calles, escuelas, complejos residenciales, etc.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos 

En Venezuela en todos los Estados, Ciudades  y Pueblos por supuesto hay un Plaza Bolívar. Si hablamos de Caracas específicamente casi todas las Avenidas, Calles y Esquinas tienen nombres de casi todos son nuestros Próceres, por Ejemplo Av. Francisco de Miranda, Avenida Bolívar por supuesto, Avenida Sucre, Avenida "Libertador", Avenida Urdaneta, etc., etc., etc. En cuanto a las esquinas la historia es muy cómica pero interesante, por que en la época colonial Caracas tenía grandes haciendas, y a medida que se fue poblando y diviendo o estructurándose la Ciudad de los Techos Rojos, iban colocandoles nombres a las esquinas como por Ejemplo la Esquina de "Las Madrices", y por qué se llama así precisamente por que en toda esa esquina había una casa donde la familia que vivía allí eran de apellido Madrid y eran varias mujeres, entonces para donde vas, de repente preguntaba la gente y contestaban voy pa'las madrices, allí mismo en las madrices, y así sucedieron con muchas otras "la esquina de "La Gorda", la esquina del Chorro, Esquina Pelelojo...hay un libro muy interesante de las historia de los nombres de las esquinas de Caracas. Aquí no es como en otras ciudades que tiene transversales, números de calles, etc., generalmente se les conoce por nombres, aunque si hay zonas que son identificadas con números y transversales no es el común.


----------



## alexacohen

Not so long ago every town in Spain had a street named after Francisco Franco. Main Street, of course. And several others named after General Something or Other.

Of course the names of every National Hero X Street or National Hero X Square were changed soon after Franco died.  

Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

alexacohen said:


> Not so long ago every town in Spain had a street named after Francisco Franco. Main Street, of course. And several others named after General Something or Other.
> 
> Of course the names of every National Hero X Street or National Hero X Square were changed soon after Franco died.
> 
> Sic transit gloria mundi.


 
Talking about that, a question for all the Spanish people, 
*Is still there a street named Franco in Spain?* 

Hablando de esto, une pregunta a todos los españoles; *¿Aún existen calles con el nombre de Franco? *

*Thanks for the information *


----------



## sokol

Well, in Austria we had our own dictator names of course, but all Hitler and Goebbels streets and places of course were immediately removed after the fall of the Third Reich.

Before we had a lot of emperor names in our streets (after all we were a monarchy till 1918; e. g. Maria Theresia, Maximilian, Franz Josef), also quite a number of generals of the Habsburg Empire (e. g. Radeztky, Prinz Eugen) got their street names; and some of them still exist, but *none *of these names is one 'really typical' for Austria, and there are a _great many _local ones. After Hitler many politicians of the new era, but also artists, architects and so on were rewarded with street names.

So mostly national heroes represented in street names are only 'local heroes', with a few exceptions. (That is, even though there are many 'Maria Theresia' street names there still exist cities - and quite big ones too! - who don't even have a single 'Maria Theresia' in their streets.)

But overall Austrian cities don't have too many streets named after people; a great many street names are 'local names' (Hauptplatz, Stadtplatz, Heumarkt, Landstrasse, Graben, Pfarrgasse, Mühlgasse, etc.) or indicating districts or directions (Wiener Strasse, Weizer Strasse, etc.): especially in the city centres (in downtown) there aren't so many people's names like in some other countries.


----------



## Nanon

One of the differences I see between Europe and other parts of the world is that  names of persons are used to name streets, squares, important places and buildings (schools, universities, stadiums, airports and the like) but not towns or cities (except for places bearing names of saints) and not provinces. 
Russia and CIS countries are different in this respect (maybe I should have written "western Europe" anyway).
In France, toponyms like Pushkin or Comodoro Rivadavia (or Degaulleville... ) seem impossible, not only for renaming a place but also for a newly founded town. 
Am I under the right impression?


----------



## Grop

Nanon, we don't find new lands in Europe every day, as you know. However there is nothing opposed to naming places after people in French culture: think about Louisianne or Terre Adélie for instance.

In metropolitan France, there is actually a place named Sophia Antipolis, which is a (discreet) reference to Sophie Lafitte, the daughter of a senator.


----------



## sokol

Nanon said:


> (...) In France, toponyms like Pushkin or Comodoro Rivadavia (or Degaulleville... ) seem impossible, not only for renaming a place but also for a newly founded town.
> Am I under the right impression?



Same for Austria.
It would be unthinkable to name a new suburb of Vienna "Kreisky" (after the famous chancellor).


Or should I say, mostly?
Because there is one noticeable exception here in Austria: the village of Theresienfeld, founded by empress Maria Theresia - and named after her. So probably 'the East' already begins in Austria.


----------



## Montesacro

What Nanon and Sokol have stated for France and Austria in the last posts also applies to Italy: no towns or cities or districts or provinces named after persons.
 
A notable exception is the coastal town of Ladispoli (40 km west of Rome).
Ladispoli was founded in the late nineteenth century by prince Ladislao Odescalchi, a roman nobleman who owned the vast area around the castle of Palo where he would eventually build a village named after him (now inhabited by some 40000 people).

Ah, noblemen! They could do everything they liked...


----------



## Nanon

Grop said:


> Nanon, we don't find new lands in Europe every day, as you know. However there is nothing opposed to naming places after people in French culture: think about Louisianne or Terre Adélie for instance.
> 
> In metropolitan France, there is actually a place named Sophia Antipolis, which is a (discreet) reference to Sophie Lafitte, the daughter of a senator.


 
Louisiana or Terre Adélie are not contemporary...
Recent creations using names of persons in French date back to the colonial times, when names like Brazzaville, etc... were common.

Sophia Antipolis is somewhere in a grey zone. As you sais, it is a discreet reference with a classic touch, not a direct reference to the name of a person. What I was saying was that "Sophie Lafitte" as such would not have been used to name the place, for two reasons: because it would have made too direct a reference to the name of a person, and also because it is a _full name_.

Near to where I live, there is a "ville nouvelle", a new town that was built in the '70s. A new name was created for it using preexisting names of places.


----------



## alexacohen

sokol said:


> Because there is one noticeable exception here in Austria: the village of Theresienfeld, founded by empress Maria Theresia - and named after her. So probably 'the East' already begins in Austria.



Not exactly.

Santiago de Compostela. Saint Jacques de Compostelle. 

Or this one does not count because it is the name of a saint?


----------



## gurseal

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well here on Mexico besides, our national heroes the only one who was president was Guerrero, not another name of presidents are on the states, on streets ai different we have « la Costera Miguel Alemán » named on behalf of the president who 2built » this Avenue, and a lot of Runways are called with presidents, about international persons, We have GARIBALDI it’s the name of a plaza « Plaza Garibaldi » where the mariachis are, about a US person in Mexico I don’t think so, we have Ghandi, Humboldt, Juan Pablo II the Pope… and etc etc


Miguelillo, en Colonia Noche Buena, Delegación B. Juárez, one of the themes is U.S. cities, including Cleveland, which was named for a U.S. president. Calle Cleveland está cerca del Estadio Olímpico, según el mapa que tengo. La calle es de 3 ó 4 manzanas de largura. Se orienta paralelmente con Denver, Atlanta, Cincinnati, Carolina. En la terminación con Porfirio Díaz está el Parque Hundido. La otra terminación es la Avenida Augusto Rodin.


----------



## katie_here

In England we have a lot of places, - streets, roads, public houses (bars/pubs) named after Royal figures.  A lot of places are named after local famous or important people.  I once worked on Warwick Avenue, but the council soon changed the name to Sir Matt Busby Way.  It is right outside Old Trafford Football Ground, home of Manchester United.  

Sometimes I drive down a road called Alan Turing Way, and I wondered what was so famous about this man.   I believe he was a famous Cryptologist. 

Locally there is a road called Churchill Way, with a pub called The Winston. 

The royals though, have more places named after them.


----------



## federicoft

Montesacro said:


> What Nanon and Sokol have stated for France and Austria in the last posts also applies to Italy: no towns or cities or districts or provinces named after persons.
> 
> A notable exception is the coastal town of Ladispoli (40 km west of Rome).
> Ladispoli was founded in the late nineteenth century by prince Ladislao Odescalchi, a roman nobleman who owned the vast area around the castle of Palo where he would eventually build a village named after him (now inhabited by some 40000 people).



Actually there are _a few _other small towns whose name is attached the one of some very important person who happened to have a link with it.

e.g.
_Arquà Petrarca_ - the village where Petrarch spent its last years and died.
_Sasso Marconi - _the town where Guglielmo Marconi lived and carried out its first experiments. 
_Riese Pio X - _the town where pope Pius X was born.

They were originally called just Arquà, Sasso and Riese.

Anyway it is not common at all, it was done just with very important people and with small towns and villages.

Plus there is a town in Apulia named after Margaret of Savoy, Queen of Italy (_Margherita di Savoia_). 

Other than that, naming city/provinces/regions after persons is unheard of.


----------



## K-Milla

gurseal said:


> Miguelillo, en Colonia Noche Buena, Delegación B. Juárez, one of the themes is U.S. cities, including Cleveland, which was named for a U.S. president. Calle Cleveland está cerca del Estadio Olímpico, según el mapa que tengo. La calle es de 3 ó 4 manzanas de largura. Se orienta paralelmente con Denver, Atlanta, Cincinnati, Carolina. En la terminación con Porfirio Díaz está el Parque Hundido. La otra terminación es la Avenida Augusto Rodin.



En otras ciudades como Guadalajara [Jalisco] hay calles con nombres de países o ciudades

_*Peru
Brazil
Amsterdam
Bogota*_

_Sinaloa
Nayarit
Colima_


----------



## Miguelillo 87

K-Milla said:


> En otras ciudades como Guadalajara [Jalisco] hay calles con nombres de países o ciudades
> 
> _*Peru*_
> _*Brazil*_
> _*Amsterdam*_
> _*Bogota*_
> 
> _Sinaloa_
> _Nayarit_
> _Colima_


 
Acá tmabién, tenemos nombres de ciudades europeas en todo *Zona Rosa* (Amberes, Hamburgo, Estocolmo, londres etc) de estados en toda la colonia ROMA (Monterrey, Oaxaca, Durango etc) Y claro que de Ciudades norteaméricnas cerca del WTC, Dakota, cincinnati etc


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungary, I think the three most popular names for streets/squares, etc. are *Széchenyi*, *Kossuth* and *Petőfi*. The first two were key political figures in the reform age + revolution/war of independence of 1848-49 and the last is probably our most popular poet (taking equally an active part in the political life of the same period, including fighting in our war of independence).
Foreign names are used mainly if closely connected to our history: like *Bem* who was a Polish general fighting in our war of independence. 
In my hometown the grand boulevards are all named after the capitals (Rome, Brussels, Paris, London, Vienna, Berlin) of countries that helped in the rebuilding of it after the Great Flood (end of 19th C) that destroyed most of it.

Before the changes ('89), we had a lot of streets named after *Marx*, *Engels* and *Lenin* which have mostly been changed back to the "original" name (that my parents kept using) of the given place.
(And now it's my turn to use the names which are not official anymore. )

As a tourist, I often see 3 more names: *Cavour*, *Vittorio Emanuele II* and *Umberto* in Italy.

It is interesting when you come across names that connect your country to the one you are visiting through street names. In Italy I had several surprises of that sort.
In Otranto there is a (small) street named after the *Hungarians martyrs*, in Palermo there is a (big, busy) street named after *Lajos Tukory* (Tüköry) who sided with the Italians in their fight against the Austrians. Something to be a bit proud of and to look up on one's return...
In Paris, I can only think of a square named after *Kossuth*.


----------



## sokol

Zsanna, as you mention Hungarian names: there are _lots _of streets in Austria named 'Ungargasse' ('Hungarian Street') - most prominently the one in Vienna. Not of Hungarian heroes, though (or only rarely, I think); Esterhazy being an exception as the Esterhazy's home lies in Burgenland, now Austria.


----------



## Zsanna

sokol said:


> Zsanna, as you mention Hungarian names: there are _lots _of streets in Austria named 'Ungargasse' ('Hungarian Street') - most prominently the one in Vienna..


 
That's interesting, sokol! From this adjectival form it is not obvious (for me) whether it refers to the "people" or just anything that's Hungarian. Do you know what it really refers to? Do you have other "nationality (if...) -adjectives" in streetnames, too?



sokol said:


> Not of Hungarian heroes, though (or only rarely, I think); Esterhazy being an exception as the Esterhazy's home lies in Burgenland, now Austria.


Well, it is not surprising! Our heroes were usually the ones who were annoying Austria (to say the least)... 
Even including Esterhazy - if you are not a fan of his rather special style. (But he is too famous for people to admit such a thing...)


----------



## Desastre

In Brazil there are a fair number of cities named after national heroes, namely _Duque de Caxias_, _Tiradentes_ and _Florianópolis _(originally _Nossa Senhora do Desterro_, renamed after Floriano Peixoto in 1894). Foreign heroes are also recognized: there's a town in southern Brazil that's called... Garibaldi. I'm sure I could mention an immense variety of streets named after important people, but I'm running out of ideas since I live in the Brazilian capital, Brasília, where most addresses consist of abbreviations such as SGAS and SQN, coupled with very creatively named streets like W3, L2 and EPTG 

Also, since the country is mainly catholic, it's _very_ common to see streets and cities named after saints. I guess they could be considered national heroes, after all, or I'm being awfully off-topic . Just so you get the idea, there are over 100 city names that begin with _São_, _Santo_, _Santa_ and _Santana _(the three first words mean Saint, the last one would be a contraction of "Saint Anne") only in the state of Minas Gerais.I just counted it . It's not a coincidence that the biggest city in the country is named after St. Paul, and our third most populous city and one of our former capitals is called... well... "Holy Savior of All Saint's Bay". How more religious can you get?


----------



## sokol

Zsanna said:


> That's interesting, sokol! From this adjectival form it is not obvious (for me) whether it refers to the "people" or just anything that's Hungarian. Do you know what it really refers to? Do you have other "nationality (if...) -adjectives" in streetnames, too?


 The German Wiki says that the inns in this street in Vienna were very popular with travelling people from Hungary, so a reference to Hungarians in general, it seems. Nations rarely are present in street names, but the French have found their way into our street names (in several towns; in Vienna e. g. there's a 'Franzosenweg' and a 'Franzosengraben'), the Turks too have ('Türkenstrasse' and 'Türkenschanz-Park'), and a few others I guess.


Zsanna said:


> Well, it is not surprising! Our heroes were usually the ones who were annoying Austria (to say the least)...
> Even including Esterhazy - if you are not a fan of his rather special style. (But he is too famous for people to admit such a thing...)


Yes, the Hungarians have been hugely annoying to the Habsburg emperors, but they also are popular as our famous Sissi had a romance (or had she? ) with a Hungarian nobleman, and there even actually exists an *'Andrassy-Strasse'* (written like that, sorry to say so - without Hungarian accent) in Vienna, and probably in other Austrian towns too. And this all even though Gyuly Andrássy certainly was not a friend of the Austrian rule in Hungary. 



Desastre said:


> Also, since the country is mainly catholic, it's _very_ common to see streets and cities named after saints. I guess they could be considered national heroes, after all, or I'm being awfully off-topic .



Well, they aren't quite national heroes, the Saints I mean, for one simple reason: they aren't heroes of Brazil; but of all Christianity or, in some cases, only of Roman Catholics (and/or Orthodox Catholics). So no national heroes I fear except in the cases of Saints who were Brazilians.


----------



## Desastre

Well, that makes sense. I feel dumb


----------



## Zsanna

I have the impression that most saints in street names appear in Latin countries. 
I can imagine that in Spanish and Potuguese speaking America (as well as in other areas where conquerors of the same origin appeared) it is due to the very strong religious imprint those European ancestors left.


----------



## bb008

Por cierto que en Caracas hay una zona llamada "Las Mercedes" donde sus calles y avenidas tiene nombres como: Madrid, Nueva York, Paris, Londres, Trinidad, Avenida Río de Janeiro, Avenida Veracruz etc., etc. casi todas son capitales o ciudades de diferentes países...También tiene calle Orinoco y Caroní.

Igualmente también una de nuestra vías principales se llama Av. México...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Zsanna said:


> I have the impression that most saints in street names appear in Latin countries.
> I can imagine that in Spanish and Potuguese speaking America (as well as in other areas where conquerors of the same origin appeared) it is due to the very strong religious imprint those European ancestors left.


 

Yes you are right, almost all the old villages start with a San or Santa (Saint in english) but not only on thos spanish or portugese conquered countries, aldo in the french ones, as Haiti or Québec, Montreal was named first Ville Marie means The Maria's village. Also in the south of the USA which were once upon a time part of Mexico, there are a lot of towns and cities with catholic names, for example in California we have, San Francisco; San Diego, Los Ángeles etc etc


----------



## Salazaar

In Poland the most popular heroes are (I think) J.H.Dabrowski, J. Pilsudzki. But we also have streets as F.D.Roosevelt. But as far as I know we don't have Washington street


----------



## sokol

Desastre said:


> Well, that makes sense. I feel dumb



Don't, because there seem to be exceptions as I thought a little bit about overnight: what about Saint Patrick in Ireland?
Probably someone could tell if Saint-Patrick-Streets are rather common in Ireland or not, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were.



Zsanna said:


> I have the impression that most saints in street names appear in Latin countries.


There are quite a number of Saints' streets names in Austria too, and probably in other Catholic countries (yes I know, Hungary too is predominantly Catholic - but in Hungary especially many noblemen where Protestants which counted something there, so Hungary is not nearly as 'Catholic' as Austria is).


----------



## Zsanna

sokol said:


> There are quite a number of Saints' streets names in Austria too ...


No doubt!  
However, I was concerned about _predominant_ names. 
(We should not wander off from the original question too far otherwise punishment is to come! )


----------



## Miguel Antonio

alexacohen said:


> Of course the names of every National Hero X Street or National Hero X Square were changed soon after Franco died.


Not quite so, Alexa. A town near where I live, called Ponteareas, renamed the _Plaza Mayor _to _Plaza del Generalísimo Franco _in *1978*, and actually erected a monument to Franco there, consisting of a bronze bust. The people immediately started calling this square _plaza del cabezón _(big head square), and the name still holds folk currency despite the fact that the monument was finally dismantled but a couple of years ago.

Then in Spain we have the controversy over the *recently enacted* _Ley de Memoria Histórica_, whereby all symbols, including street names, pertaining to Franco's regime still extant are to be removed. And it has raised many, many blisters. We have to face the fact that Franco and the people who helped him topple a freely elected democratic government and push Spain into a bloody civil war followed by four decades of dictatorship are still considered to be national heroes by many people in Spain. Sad, though true.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Miguel Antonio said:


> Then in Spain we have the controversy over the *recently enacted* _Ley de Memoria Histórica_, whereby all symbols, including street names, pertaining to Franco's regime still extant are to be removed. And it has raised many, many blisters.


 
Miguel ¿Entonces hay una ley que borró todos los nombres de Franco y sus aliados? 

Por ende entiendo que nada en España puede llevar el nombre de Franco ¿Verdad?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Miguel ¿Entonces hay una ley que borró todos los nombres de Franco y sus aliados?
> 
> Por ende entiendo que nada en España puede llevar el nombre de Franco ¿Verdad?


Hola Miguelillo

No conozco el contenido exacto de la ley, pero una de las cosas que promueve es la retirada de nombres y símbolos franquistas. Sin embargo, hay corporaciones municipales que se resisten a aplicar la ley... La ley no borró, pretende hacerlo, pero aun está por conseguirlo.

Una de las principales calles de Santiago de Compostela se llama "Rúa do Franco", pero este franco es el francés peregrino medieval, de donde surgió el apellido del dictador, la calle no lleva su nombre sino que él lleva el nombre de la calle... 

Saludos

MA


----------



## Miguel Antonio

A día de hoy acaba de ser derribado el monolito monumento a Franco y a su "cruzada nacional" que destacaba y desentonaba en el parque nacional de las Islas Atlánticas, donde está la playa de Rodas (islas Cíes), que segun _The Guardian_ es la playa más bonita del mundo.

One more down, how many more to go yet?


----------



## Mirlo

President Omar Torrijos (1929-1981) is the most famous Panamanian. He's been conducting long negotiations with Americans on returning the Canal and achieved his goal. 13 years after bloody execution of the students who raised the flag above the Zone, O. Torrijos signed with President J. Carter an agreement on gradual decolonisation of the Canal. Laconic phrase of Torrijos «I don't want to go into history, I want to come into the Zone of Canal» is known by every resident of Panama. But not everybody can indicate the grave of the national leader.

http://www.tiwy.com/pais/panama/cruce_de_los_dos_oceanos/el_canal_es_nuestro_t.jpg


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Here in Brasil must have the name of Presidents, people in the power and their parents.
Sorry if I didn't made me clear here!

I said that the streets name came for the old presidents, famous people, and another people that I had never listened about.

Special dates can became streets name too.

Now, can you understand me?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

WAMORZINHO said:


> Special dates can became streets name too.
> 
> Now, can you understand me?


 

Of course here in Mexico also the dates are names of streets for example we have "5 de febrero" 20 de Noviembre" "16 de Septiembre" all of them historical dates for Mexico.

(consittution day; Revolution day and Independence day)


----------



## Mirlo

Mirlo said:


> President Omar Torrijos (1929-1981) is the most famous Panamanian. He's been conducting long negotiations with Americans on returning the Canal and achieved his goal. 13 years after bloody execution of the students who raised the flag above the Zone, O. Torrijos signed with President J. Carter an agreement on gradual decolonisation of the Canal. Laconic phrase of Torrijos «I don't want to go into history, I want to come into the Zone of Canal» is known by every resident of Panama. But not everybody can indicate the grave of the national leader.
> 
> http://www.tiwy.com/pais/panama/cruce_de_los_dos_oceanos/el_canal_es_nuestro_t.jpg


 
I forgot to put about the street:

De 4 de octubre de 1985
Por el cual se designa con el nombre
de "GENERAL OMAR TORRIJOS
HERRERA" a la Avenida que se inicia
en su intersecci6n con la Via
Frangipani y Avenida de los MBrtires,
cuyo nombre actual es Gaillard,​en el Corregimiento de Ancón.


----------



## Illuminatus

Most Indian cities have one Mahatmi Gandhi Hospital and/or Mahatma Gandhi Road


----------



## mirx

Illuminatus said:


> Most Indian cities have one Mahatmi Gandhi Hospital and/or Mahatma Gandhi Road


 

God, I think we have Mahatma Ganhi Roads in México.

But tell me, what other national heroes do you have in India? Or what are streets and park commonly named after?


Cheers!


----------

